# My 10 Gallon Fish Tank!



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey guys, been reading the forums allot lately.

so i had these goldfishes in a very small 2 gallon tank for 3 years without any filter, algea eaters, or anything for that matter, just routine water changes, and they lived this long...

anyhow i decided to upgrade the tank to a 10 gallon, and started getting into the world of fishes lol
so im a total newbie when it comes to fish tanks,

anyways though i would share my photos with you guys, and see what you guys think.

im planning on adding some moss to the wood, and in the future moving the gold fish, and adding some cichlid, here are the photos of the tank, currently,


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice setup for the goldies....leave them in there and get a bigger tank if you want to go with cichlids. See your other post.


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks for the comment man  appreciate it


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice setup and thanks for sharing


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

I remember my first setup look like this with rainbow gravel. btw beautiful setup.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i wouldnt consider cichlids untill you can afford a much larger tank i have a 55g i had to get rid off all my cichlids when they grew to large and started killing each other off. Also cichlids can become very aggressive and territorial your poor little goldfishes would end up with out any fins.


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

yeah i think im gonna hold off on the cichlids until i get something bigger, close to 55 gallon or something. 

thanks for the kind words everyone


----------

